# Tankmates in a 3 Gallon?



## Hollthulhu (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a little limited space at the moment, and am interested in getting this tank for my betta. http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No For those who do not wish to click the link, it is a slightly-curved 3 gallon tank by Marineland. It has really good reviews for betta fish. I'd get the 5 gallon version, but sadly spot I wish to put my betta.. it would take up the exact footprint and that worries me about tipping or other issues of weight.

Anyway, I was really hoping I'd be able to get some animal to put in with my single betta that would help keep things cleaned up. The tank does come with a filter, people claim they love it and it lasts for years, but I figure it wouldn't hurt to ask if anyone knew if I could put something in with my betta to help out. Snail or shrimp seem to be mentioned a lot for 5 gallon, though I am not sure what KIND of shrimp or snail is appropriate for 5 gallon and if it would even be appropriate for this 3 gallon. It does seem a rather spacey tank compared to other 3 gallons I've seen.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

have you heared of bamboo shrimp? ive heard that they eat algae. but ive never had one sorry for no expirence.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I think 3 gallons is to small for more than 1 betta, probably you can get away with one or 2 ghost shrimp if you clean the tank often enough but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Hollthulhu (Jan 19, 2013)

I know Bamboo Shrimp can get large, probably would be too much for this size of a tank with a fish. I am looking up Ghost Shrimp right now. Absolutely no snails? They seem to do well cleaning tanks, is why I ask.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Two words: No tankmates.


----------



## Hollthulhu (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, things have changed. I bought that tank I linked, and I actually HATED it. I've returned it, went for a 5.5 gallon. It's getting all set up, but I plan to have a snail and maybe one or two shrimp once I finally get things done. This should be fine from the research I've done. Thanks all for the input.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

In a 5.5 you could even divide it and get two!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Shrimps, ghosties!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

stocking is really dependant on how you run your tank. if the tank depens soley on nitrifying bacteria aka (beneficial bacteria) to process waste, then I recommend you stick with the one betta. if you plant your tank very well(until you cant see the back wall of your tank... or the sides) and the plants are thriving, the tank will be able to take a lot more bioload.

since you got a kit, I would recommend looking into planted tanks, as these needs much less maintainance and has better stability than the non live plant counterpart

And the most amount of happy healthy fish I've ever seen in a 5.5? 30+ ... 
but i don't recommend you to try more than an oto or two until you become a real professional at this, that guy knew what he was doing 
goodluck.

Either way. get that tank cycled first before you get anything extra


----------

